

Tell HN: Our Upcoming Expense Tracking Service - nreece

Hi all,<p>We are working on CostJar - a simple expense tracking service, that will help you organize your paper receipts and gather insight with some fundamental personal finance analytics. Your receipts will be digitized automatically and you'll be able to export transactional data or generate expense reports.<p>We'll be launching an invite-only beta version soon. I would like to request all interested HN readers to checkout our introductory video at http://www.costjar.com and join the invite list.<p>Please share your ideas, comments or suggestions.<p>Thanks.
======
gregschlom
Some feedback:

The video is a bit slow-paced, and the music is really annoying. Overall, it
feels like a 1992 commercial.

How to improve it? More dynamic voice, get quicker to the point, change music
(or no music at all)

The most important piece of information here is "scan your receipts with your
iphone" (we'll imagine the rest), and this information only comes at the 31st
second. It should be in the first 5 seconds.

~~~
nreece
Thanks for your feedback. I'll make relevant changes soon.

------
nreece
Clickable: <http://www.costjar.com>

